# Pants on the ground



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think Diva Quatro is in the locker room this year wearing his hat all gangsta like singing "pants on the ground" with all his homies. Rumor is that he did send a voicemail to Jenn Sterger singing to her "my pants are on the ground".


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rumor is Recurvenator doesn't have a favorite team until the Super bowl winner is announced.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Recurvewho? :huh: :laugh:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Recurvewho?


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

